# Track Day Insurance, Yes....No?



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Simple question chaps,

Track Day Insurance cover, do you take it out or not?

Anyone think it would be a good idea if we got a group buy with an insurance company for members?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Ask M6BEG if it would have been worth it!!!!!!!

Would never risk my car on track without it Extra cost it may be but if it covers my p**s poor excuse for driving skills then it has to be worth it !!
JAY


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

even though i dont have a skyline,i do drive on track,and have matched pace with many big end jap cars. and ill admit to never having got insurance for track days.
and ill be the first to admit,i go as fast as i possibly can on track


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

If I were to run the Skyline on the track I think I would depending on the cost. It's not just your driving but other peoples that worry me


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

M6BEG


he's not the poor bastard who crashed at TRAX is he?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Japfest @ castle combe


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

kenan said:


> It's not just your driving but other peoples that worry me


When i went to Spa last year i found the other drivers to be very curtious and safe.
you have more chance of being driven into by a mother on her way to the school run.
I didn`t bother with insurance on the belief that i wouldn`t drive that hard, and from what i new about Spa i has lots of sand and plenty of run off areas which were very handy for all those in Red Italian sports cars.

And then i lost it


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Track insurance is different to normal road insurance in that it covers you for damage to your own car only, regardless of liability, ie. if someone else has a mishap and involves you in their accident it's whether you have insurance that is the question, not whether the guy causing the accident has any.... Moral of the story is that it doesnt matter how careful or "skilled" you are when it comes to thinking about financially safe-guarding your car.....

Personnally, with my road car, I would play it safe & buy some cover, but with our track car we dont worry about it. :smokin:


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Recently insured me other car with HIC and they threw in free track cover


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Kenan, I think that's who we have our track BMW insured with (it's road registered), so I'll check & see if we're covered after all... :smokin:


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Izzy said:


> Kenan, I think that's who we have our track BMW insured with (it's road registered), so I'll check & see if we're covered after all... :smokin:


I quizzed them about it at the time and as long as it's no competitive (grid start etc) then your covered  You don’t even need to call them in advance to let them know your going to the Pod, Castle Coombe etc only to cal them if you loose it  They have just started some Jap Import schemes so I'm hoping they can sort me out on the Skyline


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me... :smokin: The insurance renewal on the BM's due in a month or so, so we'll take a close look at it then


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I've just checked with my insurance company (Norwich Union) who will cover me for track days, at £105.00 a go, but with a £3000.00 excess ! Any thoughts on a Club
Track Day Scheme ?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Yup i would be up for a club scheme !!
Dont mind having a call round if noone objects?

Would we get 15 for snett and same for brands?

Try and see i spose

JAY


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Jay,

If you can better £105.00 with a £3000.00 excess, I'm in for both days !

Robbie


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok 
Been in touch with some very nice people and got the following DEAL

Stepped price cover for trackdays
No vehicle reports etc just value specified by you!!
prices are per event and arranged within 48 hrs

Value................Excess..........Premium..........10+ discount
10 k....................1k.................107.....................91
20 k....................2k.................174....................148
30 k....................3k.................242....................206
40 k....................4k.................298....................253
50 k....................5k.................344....................292

This discount applies to all levels once 10 premiums are reached regardless of the cover value Payment must be received in full before the event and discounts will only be applied on verified numbers

The policy is very straightforward and covers repair replacement and labour costs by YOUR chosen repairer should you stuff it at becketts  

Copy of policy is available to see if you wish!!
It is Specialist trackday insurer as used by Palmer Audi experience and Shaun Taylor racing experience

This is a 10% discount for the GTR/SOC owners clubs plus a further 15% if we go over the 10 premium mark

Best i could get anywhere guys  
What do you all think?


JAY


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

N1 Jay...

Can you please check with these guys and see what the policy actually covers ? ie , Engine,gearbox,brakes,etc., or is it just bodywork ?

Cheers ...


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

It does seem a good deal. Does it cover trackdays on circuits other than UK tracks?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

The policy is cover for damage caused by collision either with another car or armco etc and is insured car only so you wont be covered for damage to the other car you hit   
However if the collision damages the engine /drivtrain etc then this would be covered as it is monetary not parts list insurance
It does not cover overrevving and blowing it up   
Will have to check on the foreign circuits

Having spoken to various people in the insurance game i think this is good value so even if a group buy does not happen i am going to be happy to pay the ton and a bit  
There is a stipulation on the policy that you must insure the car for at least 50% of the current market value
IE; dont undervalue the car
I will be paying for the 20k cover even though the car is probably only worth 12-14k
overkill? Maybe but better safe than sorry for me  

I am going to edit the info in this thread and start a new one purely for numbers and contact/interested parties



Ta 
Jay


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Would like to know the oversea's cover? or not as the case may be.


----------

